# Motul Xcess 8100 vs. Motul Specific UOA



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Last fill is Motul Xcess 8100 5w40... the previous fill was Motul Specific. Overall, I think the Xcess performed just as well, if not better than the Specific. Definitely not worth spending the extra cash on the Specific


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Motul Xcess 8100 vs. Motul Specific UOA (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_ Overall, I think the Xcess performed just as well, if not better than the Specific. Definitely not worth spending the extra cash on the Specific

I'd lean towards the Xcess actually being better here. Did you have to add a similar amount of make up oil with the Specific? Would have been interesting to see the TBN for each too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Motul Xcess 8100 vs. Motul Specific UOA (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
I'd lean towards the Xcess actually being better here. Did you have to add a similar amount of make up oil with the Specific? Would have been interesting to see the TBN for each too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Havent had to add any makeup oil until I filled with xcess... But I can't determine whether it is the oil or a failing PCV that is causing my new consumption issue.


----------



## daxter1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

*The Motul X-cess is better*

The x-Cess is better: first because it's msrp is more expensive. If you do the research and read the pdfs the x-cess meets the specs of most specifics and more. Also, the specifics are technosynthese which means they are a synthetic blend, while the x-cess is a fully synthetic oil. 

Motul calles it technosynthese as en euphemism, because calling it what it is, a synthetic blend, gives it negative connotation. 

Here is a link for very good info on the x-cess: Motul 8100 X-cess 

you can also go to http://www.motul-oil.co.uk/ for the pdfs on all their products. NOTICE HOW THEIR SPECIFICS OILS ARE IN A DIFFERENT CATEGORY THAN THEIR 100% SYNTHETIC.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

daxter1987 said:


> the specifics are technosynthese which means they are a synthetic blend, while the x-cess is a fully synthetic oil.
> 
> Motul calles it technosynthese as en euphemism, because calling it what it is, a synthetic blend, gives it negative connotation.


I did not know this!

:what:

I was going to run Motul 8100 x-max but got ripped off on ebay and grabbed some 8100 specific in town.

Edit: Wait, on the PDF document for the Specific 505.01 502.00 505.00 Oil it says 100% Synthetic with no mention of the word "Technosynthese" anywhere...


----------



## veuu (Jan 21, 2006)

*Motul 8100 X-cess vs Motul Specific 5w40*

Restoring life to this thread; looks like 8100 X-cess has better specs than Specific. Anybody have recent oil analysis to prove it? Thank you.

http://www.motul.com/system/product...0501-50200-50500_5W40_TDS_(GB).pdf?1303836523

http://www.motul.com/system/product...ts/2698/8100_X-cess_5W-40_(GB).pdf?1302646818


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

veuu said:


> Restoring life to this thread; looks like 8100 X-cess has better specs than Specific. Anybody have recent oil analysis to prove it? Thank you.
> 
> http://www.motul.com/system/product...0501-50200-50500_5W40_TDS_(GB).pdf?1303836523
> 
> http://www.motul.com/system/product...ts/2698/8100_X-cess_5W-40_(GB).pdf?1302646818


Looking at a data sheet or comparing a few random uoa's is not a way to prove that one oil is better than another. Those types of uoa's are better at only spotting contamination which may be caused by a mechanical problem. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/used-oil-analysis/

X-Cess is a Full SAPS oil and Specific is mid-SAPS and lower SAPS oils have ben shown to produce less deposits.

http://www.lubrizol.com/engineoiladditives/acea/conferencepapers/lowersaps.pdf

And even though the TBN is higher on the X-Cess, the rate that the TBN drops on the Specific may be slower. 

-Dennis


----------



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

So which of the two would you recommend ? I recently used the penzoil ultra euro blend.. Feels pretty good in my car.. What do you guys think? Mkv 2.0 FSI by the way 40k miles..


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably the Specific. I would do a uoa with a TBN though if I was going to push the interval beyond 6-7,000 miles. Ultra is good stuff as well.


----------

